# Iveco Daily Belt Minder



## 130780 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anybody know how to disable the seat belt reminder warning buzzer


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Put on the seat belt? :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Dave 8O 


P.S. Well - somebody had to so may as well be me.

Welcome to the club. The serious answers will follow.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh no they won't

Shaving foam?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

1. If you fasten your seat belt, it will stop

2. If its stopped you will have your seat belt on and the plod wont nick you for not wearing one.

3. If its stopped you will have your seat belt on, so when you hit some one in front of you because your too busy on your mobile you won't smash your face through the windscreen.

Seat belts are for YOUR PROTECTION not an annoying accessory

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The buzzers can be very annoying at times, for instance when manoeuvring and not wearing the seat belt because you want to be free to move around in your seat. I do not know how to disable one but I can see why someone might. 

Before I get lectured too I want to say I was wearing seat belts all the time long before it was compulsory, Alan.

Edit: You could just pull it across behind you and fasten it so you are not in it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Technical point, if you cannot wear a seat belt for medical reasons then ask your doctor for an excemption certificate. My Mrs has one as belts bring on her asthma. So I have to drive with even more safety margin in front.

Why do so many plonkers thing its ok when passing to pull back in within ones safe stopping distance?

C.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Before we all go casting nasturtiums, like Clive mentions, there might be a perfectly valid reason for the question :wink: .

Welcome to MHF avc

Pete


----------

